# Spilonotus Tanzania temperament



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Would like some feedback regarding the aggression level of this fish when housed with several females in a mixed Malawi tank. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Very confident, large, medium aggressive fish. With other haps and peacocks that is.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I have found Spilonotus Tanzania to be rather mild but still show color. They prefer the top of the water column much more than average, they stay away from the bottom. Not very territorial.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm looking for a Protomelas species that will get along with my Chrysonotus. He's big, pushing 8". He's a gentle giant and would not want a new tank mate to mess him up. He gets along great with the Ruby Red and the Tetrastigma currently in the tank. Any other Protomelas that I should consider besides the Spilonotus Tanzania?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The Spilonotus Tanzania should be a good choice. They are not bullies that I've had, don't even harass females. Taiwan Reef might be a second choice.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

noki said:


> I have found Spilonotus Tanzania to be rather mild but still show color. They prefer the top of the water column much more than average, they stay away from the bottom. Not very territorial.


This has been our experience with this fish. I think they would be an excellent choice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My chrysonotus are always wimpy.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> My chrysonotus are always wimpy.


My goal is to stock an epic wimpy tank, so tired of African cichlid carnage but I just can't get myself to give them up, God knows I've tried but just can't pull the trigger. Hooked for life I guess :x


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the wimpy ones too. I found the Taiwan reef to give me trouble with the timid haps, and thought the spilonotus would be the same, but I have never tried them...too big of a fish for me.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

IMO it's hard to paint any species temperament with a brood brush stoke as to how they will be. There's too many factors that influence it such as tankmate sex, water quality, aggression of other fish in the tank, decor of the tank, as well as simply the fact that fish just like people don't always follow the rules of how they should be. I've had a few Spilonotus over the years, actually just picked a new one up a few weeks ago from a fellow member in our local cichlid club. The one I use to have in my 75g peacock/hap tank was a big sissy that got picked on quite a bit and ended up getting a damaged eye because of it. Now this one I just got a few weeks ago is only about 4" but colored up nice and doesn't take **** from anyone, even the 11" trout & eye biter know not to mess with him.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Steve C said:


> IMO it's hard to paint any species temperament with a brood brush stoke as to how they will be. There's too many factors that influence it such as tankmate sex, water quality, aggression of other fish in the tank, decor of the tank, as well as simply the fact that fish just like people don't always follow the rules of how they should be. I've had a few Spilonotus over the years, actually just picked a new one up a few weeks ago from a fellow member in our local cichlid club. The one I use to have in my 75g peacock/hap tank was a big sissy that got picked on quite a bit and ended up getting a damaged eye because of it. Now this one I just got a few weeks ago is only about 4" but colored up nice and doesn't take #%$& from anyone, even the 11" trout & eye biter know not to mess with him.


I agree with you 100%. However it is safe to say that every species has an ''in general'' temperament keeping in mind that there are always exceptions. For example, Auratus vs. Maylandi. I never heard of an Auratus wimp nor a Maylandi tyrant.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> I like the wimpy ones too. I found the Taiwan reef to give me trouble with the timid haps, and thought the spilonotus would be the same, but I have never tried them...too big of a fish for me.


From this thread it would seem that a Spilonotus Tanzania would be a good fit for my set up. As for a fifth and final group, I am considering Moorii, I have not kept them in over 15 years and don't remember what their aggression level is when mature. Thoughts?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep they do I agree on that. Just some don't always conform is all I was saying 

I think I have probably the biggest non conformist in one of my tanks lol. People that come over always freak out and wonder why I have a 9" female frontosa in my predator hap/mbuna tank. That front is probably one of the meanest fish I have owned. She had to be taken out of my frontosa colony because she killed a 10" male and 6" female front, and she runs the 240 hap/mbuna tank even over the larger haps that are in it. To say she is a rebel would be an understatement :lol:

I've got a trio of 6-7" male moorii in my hap tank. They are a bit rowdy for the most part, mainly against their own species. They tend to leave the others alone but they will tumble with the other moorii a bit. Not to the point of hurting each other but they are a bit hyper with each other.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Steve C said:


> She had to be taken out of my frontosa colony because she killed a 10" male and 6" female front


How much does that s#ck?!!! The worst thing about being a cichlidaholic is this scenario. Beautiful, and very expensive fish die by no fault of your own. You do everything right and then you come home from work and an $80 peacock is beaten to death without any prior warning signs. I was so close to giving up countless times because of this but I just can't get myself to trade in fish that I have had for over 10 years. It's part of the game I guess but it can be very expensive and heartbreaking. Nothing I love more than trying to net a beat up fish among hundreds of pounds or rockwork...yay what fun! This is why current mission if to design the wimpiest tank ever!

1. S. Fryeri (group)
2. A. Ruby Red (group)
3. O. Tetrastigma (group)
4. P. Spilotonus Tanzania (group)
5. C. Moorri (group)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Consider Protomelas marginatus...a beautiful fish and like tetrastigma and chrysonotos they are wimpy and hard to get to color up. But what a beauty when they do color up.

Also I've heard the star sapphires are like that too...as an alternative to fryeri.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Phenocheilus Tanzania "Star Sapphires" are much more "quiet" in temperament than Moorii. Moorii are more active, swimming about, token chasing each other.

A good pure Fryeri male can be very dominant in a tank, Lithobates are wimpy alternative.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

The moorii is my wife's favorite fish, that is why we have a group of about 12 in one of our tanks. Some of them are over 6 years old. Of all the fish on your list, I would think the moorii would be the most aggressive.
Our star sapphire group has been one of the mildest we have experienced. So much so they are in their own tank, as a breeding group.

Just a note on the auratus. We had a lot of trouble with these for several years. About the time they reached 4 to 5 inches another fish would kill them. Out of probably 10 total, never had one that could handle his own. :-?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

noki said:


> Phenocheilus Tanzania "Star Sapphires" are much more "quiet" in temperament than Moorii. Moorii are more active, swimming about, token chasing each other.
> 
> A good pure Fryeri male can be very dominant in a tank, Lithobates are wimpy alternative.


So it would seem that the Spilonotus Tanzania and Star Sapphire would be a good fit for my set up. The only problem is that being in Canada will pose a big problem for me to actually get these fish


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Its almost always a gamble. *** had Spilonotus and Tetrastigmas be bullies in a tank full of fish. *** also heard of Star Sapphires being asshats also. But, for the most part, these fish tend to be "chill" and the coloration would be nice. Keep in mind Star Sapphire males take a LONG time to color fully and get the flakes they are known for. If you dont have the patience for the wait, I'd suggest either the "albino" version of the Taiwan Reef or possibly even a O. Tetrastigma or P. Jalo Reef


----------

